# Day Trading



## impala_group (10 November 2008)

Does Comsec Offer day trading within its forum.....???

Any other credible brokers that any of you guys can recommend???


----------



## saiter (10 November 2008)

impala_group said:


> Does Comsec Offer day trading within its forum.....???
> 
> Any other credible brokers that any of you guys can recommend???




There's Bell Direct (it has the cheapest brokerage in Australia but it doesn't have conditional orders). Most people will recommend Interactive Brokers but you need to have done at least 100 trades to apply and you have to earning over US$25k I believe.


----------



## cutz (10 November 2008)

impala_group said:


> Does Comsec Offer day trading within its forum.....???
> 
> Any other credible brokers that any of you guys can recommend???




All brokers offer day trading, you first need to work out the size of your positions, the markets you will be trading and the level of service you require before you can accurately decide on a broker that suits your needs.


----------



## korrupt_1 (11 November 2008)

impala_group said:


> Does Comsec Offer day trading within its forum.....???
> 
> Any other credible brokers that any of you guys can recommend???




Day trading with any brokers like comsec will see your gains eaten up by their huge brokerage fees - unless you have a large amount cash to trade to offset the fees.

When I used to day trade stocks, I did it with CFDs. Large leverage allowed me to use a small amount of funds to turn a small gain/loss in a stock movement into a sizable 'cash' win/loss (with brokerage taken into account). If you understand risk management, position sizing, etc... day trading with cfd can be lucrative. The only problem I had with cfd was that illquid stocks are hard to trade... I stuck with the ASX20 stocks only.


----------



## furiouswilly (13 November 2008)

Commsec charge $19.95 per trade with chess account, under amount of $15000 i think, as everyone said, u have to work out your position, and bell direct is $15 per trade but, the index is 20 mins delay, if u would like live index, u need to pay extra $10 per month


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2008)

Currently I'm specializing in Not Today trading!


----------



## MRC & Co (13 November 2008)

tech/a said:


> Currently I'm specializing in Not Today trading!




Fukc, tell me about it.

Raped, pillaged and plundered!

Someone on the other side of this, not naming any particular bank, is doing one of these


----------



## awg (13 November 2008)

Asciano AIO has been a winner for me over the last 2 days

took a few losses tho, in and out, more winners, glued to screen trading, seat of the pants stuff  

great in the morning

fades in the arvo

im all wrung out now and aint gonna trade anymore today, quit while im ahead


----------



## K-B (21 November 2008)

I work for Interactive Brokers and I'd more than happy to answer any questions you may have on day trading through IB. My number is 02 9240 5146.


----------



## tonkatruck (9 December 2021)

Healthy day over here!


----------

